# Powder coating



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

With the weather looking bad...I might stay in and finish the jigs that I poured a couple of weeks ago, I might tie some bucktails also..

Anyone up for it?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Do you have a fluid bed?

I hope to get one in the next few weeks. But I will be painting and tyeing this weekend.


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*No fluid bed*

But have gotten good results dipping and using pantyhone stretched over the jar and using it like a salt shaker.

F


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I might have to try that. Although I'm ordering a fluid bed is 2 weeks. It will help with the larger jigs I want to make.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Confused*

OK guys, I need a little help. Thinking about making some of my own plugs and jigs, etc, especially after having two bail mal-functions yesterday and loosing two "got-cha" lures to the briny deep. What is the advantage of powder paint over the regular methods. How hard is it to do. Is it cheaper, more expensive, etc. It appears to be nothing more than a little heat and a dip in dry powder. Is this all there is to it? Is there a way to use it on plastic bodies and/or wood? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just a short explaination since painting can vary alot by finishes materials.

Powder paint is sort of paint that is melted on to the Leadhead. and is very hard and can have the gloss right on it. Basically heat the metal dip in the paint (reason for fluid bed) and bake for 15 minutes and go fish.

Viny Paint you dip (some colors require a primer coat of white) several times which requires drying in between coats and if you want a Glossy finish you need to dip in a Glossy top coat.

People that use other paint generally need to seal the plug or jig in epoxy. 

I hope this helps some.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the input, but one more question...what exactly is the fluid bed. I have seen pictures, etc, but not sure what it's advantages are. Does it heat the powder/paint, sift it, or what? Sorry, but I am totally ignorant on this. My experience in this comes from when I was a kid making bass lures from wooden clothes pins and using "Testors" model paint and a brush (which I spilled a small bottle of red on my Mother's new white carpet and covered with a throw rug and a coffee table...we won't go there-but after 45 years, I think my butt is still sore) Also...can this method be used on wood and plastic...I'm still not clear on that?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Powder paint is for painting metal. 1st you heat the jig up then you dip it into the powder paint. This is where the fluid bed comes in it vibrates and blows air into the paint making it like a fluid alowing a more even of a coat of paint. Then you bake the jig for 15 min at 350 degree's.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OK...Thanks...that makes more sense now.


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

Put some foil under the jigs when you bake them if you use the oven! I'm a bachelor but there are times when there should be a woman in the house to say "DON'T YOU DARE DO THAT."


----------

